

Emacs + Vim + Haskell = Yi - critic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yi_(editor)

======
jrockway
Not quite. If you're a seasoned Emacs (or presumably Vim) user, you will know
it's not Emacs or Vim within about five minutes. It is nicer than vi or mg,
though, and it starts up really fast.

Yi does provide great facilities for implementing these features, however.
Syntax highlighting is done by proper incremental parsing instead of flaky
regexps. Emacs has tried this, but honestly, Emacs Lisp runs way too slowly
for this to work. Yi seems to handle pretty big files with good performance,
which is very nice to see. Hopefully "extensible" major modes are finally
nearby. (If you've ever read cperl-mode.el, you'll see why regexps are a bad
choice for implementing syntax highlighting.)

Although it is not my current editor of choice, I think Yi is a better "way
forward" than continuing to let the C-based GNU Emacs platform live on. Emacs'
great strength is the hundreds of thousands of lines of Lisp code it bundles.
Emacs' weakness is that it wants to support that code forever, even though it
makes modern features like concurrency impossible to implement. My plan is to
add compartments to Yi that will emulate Emacs and run Emacs Lisp code. This
will let you edit with simple.el's editing features, or check your mail in
Gnus... without having the "real" Emacs around. Then, when you want more
modern features, you can start porting the legacy Emacs Lisp code to run on Yi
directly. This is better than the usual "let's reimplement emacs" plan of
"let's throw away everything!". (This is why you are currently using GNU Emacs
or XEmacs and not SXEmacs or the one written in CL. It's too hard to rewrite
everything all at once.)

~~~
critic
Yi's web site says it aims to combine certain best aspects of Emacs and Vi.
That's the reason for the headline.

~~~
likpok
From what I've heard from people who've used it, it is _much_ better than
viper mode/vile, so for Vi people looking for something a little more
configurable, it looks pretty good.

------
drsnyder
The righteous editor!

------
schtog
so can it run a repl?

~~~
likpok
If I recall correctly, Haskell is compiled, and Yi _probably_ is (an
interpreter does exist, but there is not much of a point).

It probably has a system like XMonad, where the code is compiled, but you can
hot-recompile, which is effectively the same thing.

~~~
jamesbritt
There is a Haskell REPL. ghci.

~~~
likpok
Yes, but I am not aware of any program running in it. c.f. XMonad. It seems
that the style is for complied code (and thus low-profile) with dynamic
recompilation. This is _effectively_ a REPL, but you technically do recompile.
So more of a RCPL?

